# When to go to the ER for heartburn?



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

When to go to the emergency? I needed to stop taking omeprazole for my h pylori retest. GI says I need to be off for 10 days. I was already starting to have symptoms like this even before I went off the 20 mg of omeprazole. I feel like I am damaging my esophagus even more. I have burning in my throat, feeling like food is stuck in my sternum and left breastbone, burning gums, difficulty breathing and talking, difficulty swallowing anything - hurts to drink water, broth, yogurt. The pain does not stop. Hurts after I eat, before I eat, as I eat, when I wake up, when I sleep.. I am taking gaviscon (liquid and chewables) and it's like taking nothing, it doesn't ease the pain at all. I tried apple cider vinegar and water, that does nothing. I am worried the h pylori may have left severe scarring of the tissue in my esophagus. What do I do at this point, just suffer until the day of my endoscopy or am I actually making things worse?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Elle.. sorry I am seeing this so many hours after you posted. And so sorry you are so truly miserable. When is the endo scheduled for? How many days into the 10 are you?

Just off the cuff.... If you are that uncomfortable... I'm thinking you should at least call the Dr and let him know how you feel. And if you are not comfortable doing that.... maybe a trip to the ER isn't out of the question. Hon you are real uncomfortable and your gut is probably pumping out acid like no tomorrow via ye old rebounding effect.

Not sure the recheck is worth all of this.... but totally up to you. Call the Dr for sure or go to the ER. Thinking of you!


----------

